# Home grow Toms



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2014)

Its that time of year !  Just had some yellow ones & taste good from garden


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2014)

Must xtart learning how to grow my own stuff!  Enjoy Hobie


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 14, 2014)

I have four rather lovely tomatoes on my plant, I had some cherry toms early this month and they were scrumptious.  Wish I'd planted some more now but my muscle problems interfered with my plans 

I love tomatoes anyway but homegrown ones are especially delicious (yum).


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2014)

Grew some Black ones last year (were suppose to be ) They where different to eat.  Toms are 70% water & don't do you any harm & the best bit Nice . Have got a hanging basket of them as well Northy all you need is water.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2014)

Picked another lot today. Looking after them keeps you active


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 3, 2014)

I've just got my last little crop, only six but Scrummylicious


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2014)

Pleased you enjoyed Kooky. They deff taste better when you've grown them


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2014)

Just had last toms today. A strange year for growing them but taste nice.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 7, 2014)

I love the taste of homegrown tomatoes.

I buy buckets for £1, drill a few holes and hang those from hangers. The deeper roots seems to keep them growing better.

As well as the normal tiny toms and trailers I grew some plum tomatoes this year. Fabulous taste, crop not so prolific.

However, you can't beat the taste of homegrown sweetcorn.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 8, 2014)

Ours are almost ready.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 8, 2014)

I was once given some homegrown toms; I was shocked at how different they were from the watery, almost tasteless ones one buys in shops.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2014)

Things deff taste better when you have grown them yourself. Made some Rhubarb crumble last nt for "t".  Nice   From me garden !


----------



## happydog (Sep 8, 2014)

We grow strawberries, blueberries, tomatoes. beans, peas and rhubarb.  They are all so delicious.  I am naughty and cannot resist them although I know that they may put my sugar level up.  I do try to limit the portions size, but it is difficult to just have one or two


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2014)

That's why you are a "Happy Dog",  Its got to be good for you


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 15, 2014)

Had very last tom today.  Winter is coming


----------



## Bloden (Oct 15, 2014)

I looove home-grown toms! The smell, the taste (yes, toms have taste)...only prob is I'm rubbish at growing them. Boo hoo.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well this post has motivated me to do something home grown  so thank you. I have been saying for a while I will grow something of my own!

I like the idea of hanging baskets and planters.  What else can you grow in these without the use of a greenhouse etc?

I have just read up and see you can buy tomato plants in April and May so just added a reminder to my calendar!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2014)

Good for you Lucy ! There is big satisfaction out of eating your own stuff


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 16, 2014)

lucy123 said:


> Well this post has motivated me to do something home grown  so thank you. I have been saying for a while I will grow something of my own!
> 
> I like the idea of hanging baskets and planters.  What else can you grow in these without the use of a greenhouse etc?
> 
> I have just read up and see you can buy tomato plants in April and May so just added a reminder to my calendar!



You can grow a whole herb garden in a basket. I often did that when I lived in a flat in London and had no garden at all.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 6, 2014)

Roll on next SUMMER  Jack was out today


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2015)

Its nearly time for plants to go outside up here. Its slow this year


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jun 14, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> You can grow a whole herb garden in a basket. I often did that when I lived in a flat in London and had no garden at all.



I grow peppers in hanging buckets.
Also French Marigolds in a hanging bucket is the only place the snails can't get at them.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 15, 2015)

Them Marigolds tend to stick on the back of my mouth & I have trouble finding a carb value for them


----------



## grovesy (Jun 15, 2015)

I grow mine in the greenhouse, I have some flowers but no tomatoes yet.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2015)

Plants are doing ok but its not like a normal summer


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 26, 2015)

Plants are coming on fine this year.   Late


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2015)

Keeps you active as well !  Watering twice a day


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2015)

Not long !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 17, 2015)

Slow this year


----------

